# Coconut Sugar Rub on Sockeyes



## akfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody else use Coconut Sugar as a rub for their Salmon? I just saw this and thought why not?? I generally always mop first then throw on a sugar based rub this time I used Coconut Sugar it came out very nice, a hint of coconut and not as strong as brown sugar which I usually use. Anyways always looking for new ideas if anyone wants to share...


----------



## moikel (Apr 12, 2012)

Dont know coconut sugar.I do use palm sugar quite a lot (thai) &yellow rock(china),now & again jaggery which is Indian. Obviously being way down here I am not smoking sockeye but have eaten my share of it in Canada back in the day.


----------

